# Ibra: prima magia con lo United. contro il Galatasaray. Video.



## admin (30 Luglio 2016)

Sono bastati appena 4 minuti a Zlatan Ibrahimovic per mettere a segno il primo gol, grazie all'ennesima magia, con la maglia del Manchester United che ha battuto per 4-2 il Galatasaray.

Video qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (30 Luglio 2016)




----------



## Now i'm here (30 Luglio 2016)

e che gli vuoi dire ? beati loro.


----------



## admin (30 Luglio 2016)

Ancora rido quando ripenso a quelli che lo accostavano a noi.


----------



## hiei87 (30 Luglio 2016)

Dai...ancora un'altra tassa e poi Raiola ce lo porta...


----------

